# Having email troubles?



## baron (Jun 18, 2012)

My msn account keeps getting hijacked. I only use it a couple times a week. I only open emails that I know. Any one know how they can keep hijacking it, what should I do. This is the third time since April.

Also my roadrunner accout, AVG will not let me open it. This is the account I use the most. I get this: Danger: The AVG Security Toolbar has detected active threats on this page and has blocked access for your protection. So now I cannot get to my email.

Any suggestions? I run XP Pro. on Internet Explorer.


----------



## Berean (Jun 18, 2012)

Have you ever run a full scan on your machine with Malwarebytes Anti-Malware? The free version will scan and clean if need be. 

Download, install, update the definitions, and then run a *full scan*. It will report its findings as it scans. Highly recommended. I run the paid version in real time (i.e., it loads when Windows boots up). Download here http://download1us.softpedia.com/dl/6e727f32ff95c136c940ed75c70bf82e/4fdfb47e/100081598/software/antivirus/mbam-setup-1.61.0.1400.exe

Here's their home page Malwarebytes : Malwarebytes Anti-Malware removes malware including viruses, spyware, worms and trojans, plus it protects your computer


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jun 18, 2012)

What you can do is route the MSN e-mail into Microsoft Outlook or Mozilla Thunderbird (free). That way you can still get e-mail access but your anti-virus software will intercept and kill any malicious e-mails. Sometimes it will kill it automatically, other times it'll bring it to your attention and ask you what to do with it.


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Jun 18, 2012)

Sorry, I meant to say Roadrunner instead of AVG.

As for hacking, either you got spyware that is recording your keystrokes, or you are using easy to guess passwords. Make sure the password is something you can remember but is next to impossible to guess. The best system to use is something that looks like a wad of trash to an outsider but has meaning to you.

Word of advice: If you use the same password anywhere else, change it immediately. If they got into your MSN account and discovered an account elsewhere, it's very possible they will have success with the same password.


----------



## baron (Jun 19, 2012)

Berean said:


> Have you ever run a full scan on your machine with Malwarebytes Anti-Malware? The free version will scan and clean if need be.



Did that twice yesterday. I was logged on to the PB last night then my computer shut down saying I had no connection. I could not get back on the internet but when I tried a little while ago everything works. I can acess my email account just fine. I was even still loged in to the PB board. I hate computers!


----------

